# Spectre vulnerability



## -Snake- (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking at this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SpeculativeExecutionVulnerabilities#Per-architecture_status

How is it possible that spectre remains vulnerable in an architecture important as AMD64? In linux this problem was solved surprisingly fast and with very good results.

When will FreeBSD stop being vulnerable to this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2018)

-Snake- said:


> In linux this problem was solved surprisingly fast and with very good results.


Not everything is fixed. Some issues remain as they need to be fixed in the hardware.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Mar 13, 2018)

-Snake- said:


> Looking at this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SpeculativeExecutionVulnerabilities#Per-architecture_status
> 
> How is it possible that spectre remains vulnerable in an architecture important as AMD64? In linux this problem was solved surprisingly fast and with very good results.
> 
> When will FreeBSD stop being vulnerable to this?



the freebsd dev are not willing to solved the problem if no money is added to the effort !  the just hide behing that "no warranty"


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 13, 2018)

hotaronohanako said:


> the freebsd dev are not willing to solved the problem if no money is added to the effort !  the just hide behing that "no warranty"


This is a blatant lie and a commit has been made to FreeBSD for spectre.



-Snake- said:


> When will FreeBSD stop being vulnerable to this?


If FreeBSD wasn't the last to be told about the vulnerability, it would have been fixed by now, and farther along than Linux has managed to accomplish. Linux people were told of this in secret long before the news leaked out about this. The "news" is when FreeBSD first heard.

Don't blame FreeBSD devs. Blame Intel.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 13, 2018)

There's a Call For Testing for a patch against 11.1-RELEASE on freebsd-stable@: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2018-March/088526.html


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 14, 2018)

hotaronohanako said:


> the freebsd dev are not willing to solved the problem if no money is added to the effort ! the just hide behing that "no warranty"


I would recommend using a commercial OS to you, if you like to blame others - or just fetch the kernel sources and help the devs.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

hotaronohanako said:


> the just hide behing that "no warranty"


I'm guessing you've never actually read the Windows EULA.


----------



## hotaronohanako (Mar 15, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I'm guessing you've never actually read the Windows EULA.



thats just an excuse


----------

